# My Quad 4100i Install - Final Pics



## PARAL (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought I would give y'all an update on my install with pictures ... I know that everyone loves pictures.


BEFORE: The picture with the paneling and the ol'slammer Timberline was what the house & fireplace looked like when we bought the place back in July.


DURING & AFTER: We have spent every night and weekend for six months to update the house into this with an open floor plan.  For the fireplace, I had to extend the hearth and the surround and tile it.  Installed a full SS flex liner. Installed a block off plate and insulated with Rock wool.  I also put in a wood bin next to to the fireplace.  


The WOOD BIN ... half of my pride and joy with this project.  Since it is so hard to see in the AFTER picture, I will give you a hint ... it is to the right.    In addition to the door you see is a door on the opposite end and I made a cart that is the full size of the bin.  The opposite end is near the back door for easy and clean(er) bringing wood in.  So I bring in wood every 2-3 days now ... to do so I roll the cart out on the opposite side by the back door and I bring in all my wood and stack it in the cart.  Do a quick sweep up by the back door and roll the full cart into the bin and close the doors ... all the mess is out of sight   To load the fireplace just open the door and grab your pieces ... if need be roll the cart out for access to more wood.  I love the system ... it works great!


The only thing I have left to do is rewire the fan on the insert.  I plan on running the wire to an outlet in the basement where I can set up a battery back-up/generator system for the event of a power outage.


----------



## edthedawg (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding work!  And I am thoroughly envious of your brilliant wood bin / cart setup.  That used to be a doorway into the room from the kitchen/hallway?  Tough to see what's back there.

Excellent job!


----------



## PARAL (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, Hard work surely pays off!  BTW, I join you in the "overthinking engineer" status!

The door way you are referring to was just on odd small room ... maybe an office?  We switched a door to the other side and made it into a laundry room off of the kitchen and mudroom.  The wood bin resides under the counter top in the laundry room.  "Lost" storage for the heating season but re-gained for overflow the rest of the year.


----------



## PunKid8888 (Feb 10, 2009)

I still can't believe its the same room,  WOW


----------



## shinyhaid (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice work! You need to be on one of those DIY network shows.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice looking job but I got a question, is that real fruit in the bowl or did you cut some corners there? :lol:


----------



## jjhof0306 (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't for the life of me understand why you'd want to tear out all that beautiful panelling!

 :cheese: 

Just kiddin'!

That looks real nice!  You brightened it up and the wood floor shows better, too.  high fives!


----------



## moosetrek (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats on an excellent job!  It looks great, and the open floor makes a big difference.  How old is the house?  We're about 4 months behind you, I can only hope it will turn out half as nice.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Feb 11, 2009)

F A N Tastic! :cheese:


----------



## jadm (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't understand why you didn't hold on to the original insert.....waste not want not :lol: 

I am very impressed and the Quad looks gorgeous - I especially like the burning logs.


----------



## PARAL (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks all, we are loving our new/old home.  It was built in 1913 and was last updated in about the 60's-70's.  It had no insulation in the walls ... that is part of the reason we decided to gut it.  Also the electrical situation was scary.  

So I re-wired the whole house and put R-13 Fiberglass bats in the walls and then a 1" foam board across the face.  Got a true R-19 (since the thermal conductivity thru the studs was removed).  I still have to beef up insulation in the attic though ... that is the most important place to insulate well.  We couldn't afford a brand new kitchen so we put in used kitchen cabinets ... some rich lady was giving them away on freecycle so we snatched them up.  They definitely don't look brand new but they are not bad at considering what the kitchen used to look like.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 27, 2009)

wow nice job. it looks like a totally different room. Im glad to see all that paneling down lol.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice job PARAL glad to see you're going to take care of that blower cord too. As far as the stove goes...that's a real beauty and bigger than I expected it would be.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2009)

I just hate people with skills and nice looking hearths. I have neither.  :sick:


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

I bet that 4100i throws out a lot of heat even without the fan.


----------

